# 2017 ram 3500 plow light wires hidden?



## somd (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi all long story short. I totaled my Duramax a couple months back made the jump to a 17 Ram 3500 dually cummins/aisin. I have everything I need to install my mvp3 but I cant find the oem plow light wires. I do have plow prep and such and I'm familiar with ram trucks. I sold a buddy with a 15 2500 my blizzard plow and did the install. So my question, where did ram hide my cut wires for my plow light harness? I've looked inside every bundle under the fuse box and there isn't any separate bundles nor do any wires match the wiring for my western harness p/n 69892. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have the 17 2500 cummins. I found my cut wires bundled up under the fuse box. They were buried at the very bottom.


----------



## somd (Sep 13, 2014)

I wish mine was that easy. From the big harness coming from the fender into the box it breaks off into 4 smaller bundles. 3 go to the fuse panel the 4th goes into a white bus plug then back into the fender towards the grill. I've opened all the bundles with no luck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dodge should have a body builders web site. That should tell, or show you where they are.


----------



## somd (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll do some more digging around the web. I was under the assumption like my buddies and plowboys 2500 the cut wires would be laying in the box. I


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine were under the fuse box ,took a while to find them. Just an fyi not all the wires will work .ihad to tap into my parking lights 2017 2500 bighorn


----------



## somd (Sep 13, 2014)

Wires have been found. I looked at my buddies truck today and seen where they can from. Mine where still inside the fender. Pull the fuse panel up look into fender you will see the big harness loom which runs into the panel box. There is a smaller harness loom under it which runs to the front of the truck past the opening. If you grab that loom and follow it about 3/4 the way across the fender opening the pig tail of cut wires was tucked down inside the fender. Plowin Dodge I don't understand why you had to tap into your park lights my western light harness taps the cut wires then the second western harness brown wire and orange wire tap into the first harness for the park lights to work. 
I do appreciate everyone's help and comments. I've been on a lot of forums for different stuff and this one is by far at the top oif the list for help with bs comments. That's hard to find now a days.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I know you already found them but like Randall said, Ram produces a upfitter guide for every year they make. It can be found on the ram website. I have it bookmarked. Might help you out for any future projects you have. It has helped me many times.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> I know you already found them but like Randall said, Ram produces a upfitter guide for every year they make. It can be found on the ram website. I have it bookmarked. Might help you out for any future projects you have. It has helped me many times.


Do you have a link for this? I've been to Ram's website quite a few times, and haven't found it very user friendly.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Took me bout ,30 seconds on my phone to find it. Dodge ram body builders.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Forget it, I found it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Here it is for anyone else that needs it.

https://www.ramtrucks.com/en/bodybuildersguide/2016/ramchassiscab/


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall, you're just smarter than I am.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> Randall, you're just smarter than I am.


Nope, just always playing with stuff like this.


----------



## desul434 (Nov 27, 2012)

anyone had any problems with the oem plow light wires? I hooked them up per directions but its not working right. When I plug in the plow the truck lights go out but there is no transfer to plow lights. Markers & directionals work. Checked for power on the oem wires & the only thing with power is the "enable" wire


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

desul434 said:


> anyone had any problems with the oem plow light wires? I hooked them up per directions but its not working right. When I plug in the plow the truck lights go out but there is no transfer to plow lights. Markers & directionals work. Checked for power on the oem wires & the only thing with power is the "enable" wire


What plow do you have?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

desul434 said:


> anyone had any problems with the oem plow light wires? I hooked them up per directions but its not working right. When I plug in the plow the truck lights go out but there is no transfer to plow lights. Markers & directionals work. Checked for power on the oem wires & the only thing with power is the "enable" wire


yes! have had issues with them because they are not always color coded from RAM as stated in the instructions and every wire from the fisher harness needs to be connected in order for it to function


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

unhcp said:


> yes! have had issues with them because they are not always color coded from RAM as stated in the instructions and every wire from the fisher harness needs to be connected in order for it to function


The Ram harness is color coded. The Ram upfitter guide will help with color coding. Once wires start to off in their own harnesses they are different colors than they were when they leave the PDM. Also if you get a AllData subscription or similar service, you can see the pin out for every connector on the truck. The problem is not with the truck wiring harness, or the new plow wiring harness. People just try doing it without having the proper information. The Ram upfitter guide is free. The AllData subscription is cheap and you can see how to do pretty much any repair or maintenance step by step.


----------



## Jhart911er (Dec 17, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> The Ram harness is color coded. The Ram upfitter guide will help with color coding. Once wires start to off in their own harnesses they are different colors than they were when they leave the PDM. Also if you get a AllData subscription or similar service, you can see the pin out for every connector on the truck. The problem is not with the truck wiring harness, or the new plow wiring harness. People just try doing it without having the proper information. The Ram upfitter guide is free. The AllData subscription is cheap and you can see how to do pretty much any repair or maintenance step by step.


I am having the same problem. I have followed instructions from the western harness and dodge upfitters and when I plug my plow in to the truck I have parking lights but nothing else works. I am starting to get frustrated anyone have any suggestions? 
2016 ram 2500 Laramie 
2014 western 8'6" MVP
69892 headlight harness
29070-1 3 port isolation module
Please help!!!!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Jhart911er said:


> I am having the same problem. I have followed instructions from the western harness and dodge upfitters and when I plug my plow in to the truck I have parking lights but nothing else works. I am starting to get frustrated anyone have any suggestions?
> 2016 ram 2500 Laramie
> 2014 western 8'6" MVP
> 69892 headlight harness
> ...


I'm not as good at trouble shooting as a lot of the other guys on here. There is a western section on here. If you post in there I bet someone gets you going real quick.

That being said. The new rams like all the new trucks have very picky wiring and the computer does not like it when there is any little change. I'm not as familiar with western. I know for a fact that with Meyer they sell two different headlight modules for the new rams. One for projector headlights, and one for quad headlights. They put the projector module on mine by mistake and had a similar problem as you. Swapped to the correct module for the quad headlights and everything worked perfect.


----------



## Jhart911er (Dec 17, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm not as good at trouble shooting as a lot of the other guys on here. There is a western section on here. If you post in there I bet someone gets you going real quick.
> 
> That being said. The new rams like all the new trucks have very picky wiring and the computer does not like it when there is any little change. I'm not as familiar with western. I know for a fact that with Meyer they sell two different headlight modules for the new rams. One for projector headlights, and one for quad headlights. They put the projector module on mine by mistake and had a similar problem as you. Swapped to the correct module for the quad headlights and everything worked perfect.


Thanks brother


----------



## Jhart911er (Dec 17, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm not as good at trouble shooting as a lot of the other guys on here. There is a western section on here. If you post in there I bet someone gets you going real quick.
> 
> That being said. The new rams like all the new trucks have very picky wiring and the computer does not like it when there is any little change. I'm not as familiar with western. I know for a fact that with Meyer they sell two different headlight modules for the new rams. One for projector headlights, and one for quad headlights. They put the projector module on mine by mistake and had a similar problem as you. Swapped to the correct module for the quad headlights and everything worked perfect.


Forgive me I'm new to the site but I can't find the western forum maybe a little help


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks like you found it. I saw your post in the western forum.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

OK, why are mine different colors??? Mine all match except for turns. I have a violet w/black and a solid violet leftover after others are paired up. WTF?


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Dark, tired and a little colorblind. Pulling them out where I could really see them, helped.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

Jhart911er said:


> I am having the same problem. I have followed instructions from the western harness and dodge upfitters and when I plug my plow in to the truck I have parking lights but nothing else works. I am starting to get frustrated anyone have any suggestions?
> 2016 ram 2500 Laramie
> 2014 western 8'6" MVP
> 69892 headlight harness
> ...


Hello did you ever work it out with wiring. I'm having same issues on my 2019. What did you end up doing. Did you hook up wires for lights and what plow lights did you have LED or Halogen Thanks for any assistance. The directions seem to the point.


----------

